
The Golden Age of Drug Trafficking - gwintrob
https://news.vice.com/article/drug-trafficking-meth-cocaine-heroin-global-drug-smuggling
======
iredwards
"taken as a whole, the systems used to move illegal drugs around the world
comprise a logistics network likely bigger than Amazon, FedEx, and UPS
combined."

I'm calling bullshit on this

